# FINALLY PICTURES..........CLC Millenial Heiress (pending)



## CLC Stables (Jun 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of our Hackney pony mare who is 46 1/2" tall. She is a daughter of Nightheir who is a Reserve World Champion Hackney Pony. We are registering her ASPR, and she is bred to our shetland stud Image. These pictures are BAREFOOT.

What do you think?


----------



## CAM (Jun 8, 2007)

Ooh la la Rob! You know how I feel about a horse when I see motion like that! :new_shocked: :bgrin


----------



## kaykay (Jun 8, 2007)

shes stunning!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 8, 2007)

I think she is BEAUTIFUL Rob! Love that extreme movement



. Her sire is pretty hadsome too



:


----------



## willowoodstables (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmmmm...too bad she has no motion LOLOLOLOL. She's a stunner Rob, of course we all know how I love my hackneys! This is what I try to tell people all the time..shoe-ing and motion appliances do nothing for a horse unless they have motion au natural!!! This mare has the shoulder and hip to drive (LOVE them hocks!!) to propel herself above and beyond!

Kim


----------



## crponies (Jun 8, 2007)

She's gorgeous, Rob! I can't wait to see that foal next year.



:


----------

